# I made a solidcore 9' by 9' fir door



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been working on this door off and on for a few weeks now and it's finally done. It's a 2 1/4 thick fir veneered door, the styles and rails are made of 1/2 inch solid fir ad the diagonal pieces are 7/16ths solid fir (It's a barn door so the back is flat as it goes against the wall pictured behind). Thank god it's not my job to hang the dang thing! It weighs a ton! I'm just hoping whoever does hang it doesn't break it in the process, me and the other custom guy have way to many hours it it already. I may be tall but this thing dwarfs me!


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Now that is a door! Where will it be hung? Outside? Nice job. What finish will be used? Shame to paint that nice door.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Pineknot_86 said:


> Now that is a door! Where will it be hung? Outside? Nice job. What finish will be used? Shame to paint that nice door.


It'll be hung on the wall pictured behind it as a barn door, not sure what kind of stain it'll get (Not my job thank goodness, finishing that thing is going to suck due to the sheer size of it!) but it's certainly not paint grade. Thanks for the complement by the way!


----------



## Mtpisgah (Sep 15, 2018)

How much does each door weigh?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It is a single door!*



Mtpisgah said:


> How much does each door weigh?


It's 9 ft square..... it will still weigh at least 1/2 ton. :surprise2:


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I know it's an old thread, haven't seen this one before.

The IBM Storage Briefing Center in Tucson has some large doors like that, 7'x7' each in a pair. Really cool, they pivot along the center line, so you push either end of the door and it will swing out, or in.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How much of that is glued together. As a general rule you shouldn't glue together wood running in perpendicular directions because of wood movement. A 9' wide door the fir is likely to shrink 3/8" to 5/8" in the next twenty years.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Mtpisgah said:


> How much does each door weigh?



A LOT. We had seven guys in that room to lift it up. Had to lay it down and trim the bottom to cut down on the weight a little as the hardware couldn't take it. Also routed out a bit from the back. Hasn't fallen off yet so It's holding fine I guess.


-T


----------



## Mtpisgah (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow. With the center piece I thought it was actually two doors. That thing is huge. I hung a single solid core barn door on my bathroom and thought it was heavy. 

Very nice.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I know about heavy doors ...*

I made 2 solid Cypress barn doors 8 ft X 11 ft and 7/8" thick. They were built on the trailer using a frame platform to support them level. That way they were already loaded and just needed to be hung:


----------

